# Where do i start? Please help



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well.

I am currently on my 4th cycle of ivf but unfortunately don't think it has worked for us again. Was just wondering about surrogacy. I know it will cost us about fifteen grand but don't know where to start looking for info, whats the first steps and how long it will all take to go through the procedure.

We had already decided this was our last chance at ivf but not sure i can give up completely and hate the thought of being childless. We cant really afford it but if it means i get to have a baby i will find the money somehow. Could anyone help me?

xx


----------



## maggie23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello Hopefull!
The answer is search, search and search - in this forum, in others, in the net, search for surrogacy clinics in several countries, talk to people that have done this procedure. It's not easy, quick or cheap but it gives us hope somehow that one day we'll have a child!
All the best! xxx



Im Hopefull said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> I am currently on my 4th cycle of ivf but unfortunately don't think it has worked for us again. Was just wondering about surrogacy. I know it will cost us about fifteen grand but don't know where to start looking for info, whats the first steps and how long it will all take to go through the procedure.
> 
> ...


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello hopeful,

sorry to hear of what you've been through, 'finding' a surrogate isn't very easy esp as advertising is illegal, all I would advise is to join as many agencies and message boards etc that you can and be as involved on them as you can, it is only by getting yourself 'known' that surrogates will have a chance to 'get to know you'; there are a staple few to try:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/
SUK - you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £600

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/
COTS - again you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £850

http://surrogacynetwork.co.uk/
SNUK - here you can ask Q's, get support, chat to other IP's and Surrogates and they have no joining fee at all 

http://www.surromomsonline.com/
SMO - this is a USA based site, a small few UK people use their UK boards, but if you can afford it and want to explore surrogacy with a US surrogate then this is the place to find out more

Am sure there are a couple more places, but there certainly aren't lots, the other thing to do is to just google surrogacy and see what sites come up where you see it mentioned, just like there is a surrogacy board here on FF there are surrogacy boards on other sites such as babycentre.co.uk, mumsnet etc other chat sites that do talk about surrogacy, basically all you can do is to try and find places where independent surrogates might post, this is the downside of it being illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate here in the UK, hope this helps, hopefully others here at FF will pop along and post some other advice too.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

